# 26" wheel on a Bianchi Volpe mounting the 700c ones; Possible?



## sacap6 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,

just on these days I'm buying from an U.S. store a 2008 Bianchi Volpe which has the 700c rims. Due to their unavailability in developing countries, I would immediately like to change them. So is it possible to mount a 26" wheel size on this bike? The dealer told me that there would be some problem regarding the brakes alignement of this bike with the 26" rim size. Does anyone have some experience in this wheel change for this bike? I really hope I can do this change, planning an asian ride from Italy.
Love & Peace,
Alex


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

not easily possible... without disc brakes.  if you ride a 54 or smaller, maybe look at the surly LHT, made for 26" wheels


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I can`t imagine doing it without having new brake studs brazed on since there`s over an inch of difference between the radius of mtb rims and "road" rims. That would probably be possible since the Volpe has steel frame and forks, but messy and relatively expensive. It would also give you very low pedal clearance on the downstroke (your cranks would be an inch lower) and have at least some effect on the steering geometry. Much easier to just start with a bike designed for 26 in wheels: Rivendell Atlantis, Surly LHT, REI Safari, Bruce Gordon, Bilenky, mountain bikes, or custom.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

Some V-brakes allow you to move the pads up or down, like these FMF v-brakes. But I have not tried this, so there is no guarantee that they go down far enough for a 26" rim.










If you have not purchased the bike yet, I recommend looking at another bike. If you put 26" wheels on the Volpe, it will also lower your bottom bracket and your cranks/pedals will strike the ground in certain conditions (leaning turn, rough terrain, etc).

If you are looking at a complete bike (instead of a frame build), look at REI's Novara Safari bike. It's an adventure touring bike with racks and 26" wheels designed for global travel and terrain.

It's around $850, which I guess is near or less than the Volpe.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

will those brakes work w/ road levers/STIs?


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> will those brakes work w/ road levers/STIs?



No, you'll need a Travel Agent.

Which is one more reason the idea of retrofitting 26" on this Volpe sounds like a bad idea.


----------

